# Curry Chicken and Crab Rangoon



## bknox (Oct 12, 2009)

We had our first cold weather this weekend and decided to make Thai food. One of my favorites although it is a big pain to make is Curry Chicken. I received the recipe from one of the guys who owns Thai Star in Chicago but he gave it to me in Lexington KY. Weird story but a great recipe. I used to make this in a wok but got in the habit of adding raw potatoes instead of boiling them first and allowing them to soften while simmering as I have begin to get too lazy to wash the extra pan. This recipe is about 95% of the original and very authentic with big flavor. Well worth the effort.

Homemade, from scratch, Curry Chicken






Crab Rangoon, Yummmm...





Homemade Curry. The labor of love.





*Best Curry Chicken*

I usually put a little more of everything in this recipe. The recipe is more of a guideline than a rule. Also use fresh ingredients.

4 Tablespoons oil for cooking, whatever you use.
8 red chili peppers minced
1 Medium Yellow onion or same amount of Shallot, chopped
1 Fat clove Garlic, minced

_These next 10 ingredients need to be a close to a paste as you can get it._
1 Tablespoon Galangal, ground
1 stalk fresh Lemon Grass, chopped really fine
4 Tablespoons Fresh chopped Cilantro
1 teaspoon Nutmeg grated
6 Kaffir Lime Leaves ground
1 Tablespoon Coriander seed, toasted & ground
1 Tablespoon Sugar
2 Tablespoons Fish Sauce
1 Tablespoon Cumin, toasted and ground
1 teaspoon salt

2 or 3 boneless chicken breasts boiled and chopped into bite size chunks
10 oz or so of Bamboo Shoots, any shape you like. Also, baby corn can be really good.
16 oz or more coconut milk. I like to have a bit more, just in case
1 medium potato diced

20 fresh Thai Basil leaves, whole


Heat oil in wok or big skillet. Toss in the chilis, onion and garlic and stir fry until soft and fragrant. _Be warned this will become VERY FRAGRANT and even make it a bit hard to breath. Be patient, that all hanges when you add the coconut milk._ Then add the galangal, lemon grass, cilantro, nutmeg, Lime leaves, coriander,  sugar, fish sauce, cumin and salt. Cook and stir for about 2 or 3 minutes over medium heat.

Add chicken, bamboo shoots, coconut milk and potato and bring to a boil. Lower heat to a simmer and allow to simmer for 5 minutes or until potato is soft.

Reduce heat and stir in basil just before serving.

Serve over rice or finely sliced cabbage tossed in cilantro.

*Crab Rangoon*

1 pack of Cream Cheese, room temp
1 lb Crab meat, fake works
2 Tablespoons or so chopped Chive

Mix the crab meat and cream cheese until fairly soft. Add Chives and mix. Roll into wontons and deep fry until golden brown. I served this with a spring roll sauce made with Cream Sherry instead of red wine. Worked out nicely.

Enjoy,
Bryan


----------



## PeterAtwood (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, sounds very good Bryan and honestly not that hard to make.


----------

